# Any safe keylogger for Mac?



## BlackN (Nov 10, 2010)

Is there any safe keyloggers out there that can help me keep an eye on what my kids are doing online so that I can make sure they are having appropriate Internet use? I googled a lot, like these Mac keylogger, and keylogger Mac, but the price is a little higher. If you have any legit keyloggers, that would be appreciated. I am not interested in evil viruse. Purchased versions are Ok. Of course, the price should not be too high. I can only pay no more than $30 for it.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the words 'safe', 'legit', and 'keylogger' do not belong together.
Have you provided your kids with standard user accounts, then configured parental controls for those accounts? You don't need to purchase anything extra to do that....


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 10, 2010)

Just use the parental controls - that come with Mac OS X. It suits your needs better. And it's free.

Create yourself an administrator account on that Mac, and then create non-administrative accounts for your children (ideally one for each so each can keep their own files and have a bit of privacy), and apply the parental controls to those.


----------



## BlackN (Nov 10, 2010)

Giaguara said:


> Just use the parental controls - that come with Mac OS X. It suits your needs better. And it's free.
> 
> Create yourself an administrator account on that Mac, and then create non-administrative accounts for your children (ideally one for each so each can keep their own files and have a bit of privacy), and apply the parental controls to those.



Thx for your advice, Giaguara


----------



## gram (Jan 14, 2011)

Parental control with included in MacOS can't provide stealth detection.


----------



## dinadana (May 17, 2011)

As for me i'm using KeystrokesWatch keyloggers. Works well. records everything.
Their site
http://actymac.com/KeystrokesWatch/


----------



## BlackN (May 24, 2011)

thx for your suggestion, I am using the Aobo keylogger for Mac and it works fine on my Mac Leopard


----------



## polly1 (Aug 28, 2011)

i can recommend this keylogger http://www.actymac.com/KeystrokeWatch/, i always use it! try)


----------

